# Daiwa 7000c



## pondfisherman (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey guys I just bought a new daiwa 7000 and was wondering what I should spool this up with?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

We used them tanks back in the day and ran 20-25# Gold Stren on um..


----------



## pondfisherman (Oct 27, 2012)

What did yall use this reel for back in the day?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Know a guy who still uses two as his king anchor reels.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I may be mistaken (old grey matter) but I believe a 7000C is the reel used to land the world record drum on the wall in F&F's.

Tommy


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It was, it mentions it in a fishing book I have. I believe he used 17lb to 50lb shock


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Man I used to use the 7000c for big blues, the 2600 made great spanish and blue reels.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

pondfisherman said:


> Hey guys I just bought a new daiwa 7000 and was wondering what I should spool this up with?


20-25 pound Gold or Clear Blue Florescent Stren what other line was there back in the day

I still have a pack of Eagle Claw Nylawire hooks in an old tackle box that I used to take the largest pier caught Bluefish of my Life in 1979 14 pounds at Nags Head Pier, which in the 1970's was considered to be a small one, I saw a few other Blues in those days taken from the OBX surf that were pushing 20 pounds 

My Daiwa 7000's were left with a friend a long long time ago


----------

